# Pittsburgh Heinz History Museum Bottles



## photolith (Dec 7, 2019)

Went to the Heinz History Museum today to check out their bottle collection. Seeing as Pittsburgh major industry before Steel was glass, its a pretty important area for bottle collecting. I've got a lot of these bottles in my collection, but only about 5% of them. 




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith (Dec 7, 2019)

by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Bottles and such from the Steamship Arabia wreck. The river boat was manufactures in Brownsville, PA and was headed out from Pittsburgh when it sank on the Louisiana River. 


 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith (Dec 7, 2019)

Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr

Circa 1800 ink well made in Pittsburgh, apparently the only one known. I know I've never seen a pontiled inkwell like this before. 


 by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr

More bottles from the 1856 Steamship Arabia


 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith (Dec 7, 2019)

Steamship Arabia artifacts 



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## photolith (Dec 7, 2019)

1856 Hostetters, oldest one I've ever seen. 



Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr




Untitled by photolitherland, on Flickr



 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 7, 2019)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes, thanks for all those pictures.  Love the great labels on some of those pieces.  That little petal footed inkwell is killer.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 8, 2019)

Awesome! If I ever uncovered any of those bottles, I would declare that day miraculous, LOL. Anyway, what GREAT pieces of historic glass and stoneware - I must make a trip out there one day.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 8, 2019)

Great photos. You covered the place very well. All of a sudden my own collection seems very unworthy lol.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 10, 2019)

Fantastic, Enjoyed the tour!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 10, 2019)

That's a great collection they've got!  I always thought it would be a fun job to be in charge of acquiring pieces for a museum collection like that.


----------

